# new range



## tgar214 (Oct 30, 2004)

i have read many of the posts dealing with the different choices in ranges and am leading towards DCS because of the high btu's.. BUT I am using liquid propane and not natural gas which will reduce the btu's and wonder if I will be dissapointed.. any advice?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I use natural gas at work at an elevation of 1200 ft and propane at home at an elevation of 4000 ft. I don't really notice a big difference. The propane certainly gets hot enough for me.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Changed my mind on DCS due to the following link covering Aug thru Nov '04

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/loa...8005924941.html

doc


----------



## osorry1 (Nov 15, 2004)

I am building a home, and have seen the Wolk and Viking, there isn't a DCS distributor in this area. I'm going with the Wolf 48 Gas with griddle and drill. I'm hearing more god things about this than the others, and haven't been able to test the DCS that everone speaks of on this site.

I'm looking at a subzero 650G refrigerator. Anyone with any advise about these??

Thanks.


----------

